# short bodied betta o.o;



## Blu (Apr 1, 2010)

http://www.moomoobetta.com/gallery/main.php?g2_itemId=120

Any one ever heard of short bodied bettas?..it just looks so painful..is it literally bent into the spine?..yuck..poor thing


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Short bodies are a result of the DBT geno. This particular fish should have been culled from the get go. The fact he was allowed to remain alive is sickening. It's one thing to adopt a fish like this out to a pet only home but advertising it on a website like its a good thing or a new trend is disgusting.

I believe "moomoo bettas" is also breeding for the "big ear" trait. Doesn't seem like a very responsible breeder IMO.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Poor bettas!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Those are some of the worst spine deformities I've ever seen... disgusting that people are trying to make money off of them..


----------



## tumtum (May 10, 2010)

Is the fish actually in pain because of it?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Most likely. There's a reason you don't see fish like that, most ethical breeders euth fish like that.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Poor fish to be in pain and someone trying money off it. Thats super sick I hope people don't buy this.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

i hope so also thats cruel and peta should be on this


----------



## BerkB33 (Oct 23, 2009)

It looks like they're (breeders) experimenting with the "pot belly" or "balloon" gene that has been discovered with the livebearers...like mollies, swordtails, etc. The betta in the picture has the face of a balloon molly! Pretty weird. If I were to guess at whether it's painful... I'd say, no. I've owned many balloon mollies and they are healthy and seem to do very well. I know mollies and bettas both like some salt...wonder if this little guy likes a bunch?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Bettas aren't livebearers so they don't have the "pot belly" gene you speak of. This short body is a result of a debilitating deformity and I doubt this fish will live long before dieing of swim bladder issues.

Also on the note about salt.. Bettas don't actually need salt and prolonged use of it can cause liver and/or kidney failure.


----------



## BerkB33 (Oct 23, 2009)

Maybe I'm wrong...but the geneologists can "splice" many different "traits" that are physiologically acceptable to different species of, in this case fish, for example. The actual breeders aren't capable of such procedures...but it certainly looks like somebody spent some loot coming up with that "body style." And...it bares a striking resemblance to what they've done with livebearers. Same gene...different species, family, phylum, etc.?


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Ugh. I think that's just disgusting. Imagine having a spine like that...


----------



## bettabug (Apr 7, 2010)

that is so brainless!!!!!!! breeding animals just for "pretty" traits that are really just painfull for the animal.   reminds me o fthose poor sharpei dogs.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I didn't know sharpei's were bred for the "pretty" traits... They're one of my favorite breeds.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Actually the shar pei is a very old breed and it was bred for guarding not looks. It is one of the few breeds that has not really changed much in the last 10,000 years.


----------



## crownie (Apr 27, 2010)

That makes me want to cry.... it looks just plain awful! and it looks quite painful as well. I really hope this doesn't become a new trend....


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

It won't become a new trend. Any breeder worth his salt would be disgusted at this. I just hope no one is ignorant enough to think a debilitating deformity is "cute" and actually buys one of these fish.


----------



## tumtum (May 10, 2010)

Thats really sad. Poor bettas!


----------

